# Chair Repair



## rock_breaker (Jul 23, 2020)

Finished making clamps to repair the seat in an easy chair. Two of the springs have broken so I have made clamps with 2 grooves to hold the springs on each side of the break in order to to get them back near their original alignment. Not sure this will work but with the exception of 4 carriage bolts ( 1/4 X 20 TPI X 1 inch long with lock washers and nuts) there is no expense. Also a bolt has worn through a hinge part in the leg elevation mechanism. Rather than dismantling for welding I am going to fishplate the supporting part and make a washer to fit in the worn hole. Lazy Boy's alternative is to be avoided if possible.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## tq60 (Jul 23, 2020)

If lazy boy they will send parts for free
...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

